# Wearing hijab in DC



## Anonimous (May 2, 2021)

Hi all, my friend just got an offer letter at on of Target DC. She is muslim,wants to wear her hijab at work and was wondering if that has a place in a warehouse. Please share your experiences


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 2, 2021)

Ask hr.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 2, 2021)

Legally I suspect they can't do anything to keep from wearing one.
The company and most states have laws and regulations to allow religious headgear.


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 2, 2021)

I would assume it would just have to be form fitting and not hanging loose to get caught on something and become a potential hazard.


----------



## rd123 (May 2, 2021)

I don’t know about DC but we had a TM at our store and she always wore a hijab . But I’m not sure if it has any safety concern in DC.


----------



## Sickdog (May 2, 2021)

You can in our DC. No hoodies though


----------



## Dcnewb4now (May 2, 2021)

Definitely can. We even have a poster of acceptable/unacceptable  headware


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 10, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> I would assume it would just have to be form fitting and not hanging loose to get caught on something and become a potential hazard.



Yes, this. I can't imagine a hijab would be a problem as long as it is styled such that it can't be caught up in anything. I know hijab/niqab/chador/etc are fine in store (we have TMs that wear them, in various configurations), but there are a lot fewer moving parts for TMs working in-store.


----------



## Fluttervale (May 23, 2021)

You can 100% wear a hijab.  If anyone makes a stink about it loop in HR.


----------



## Luck (Jun 5, 2021)

Anonimous said:


> Hi all, my friend just got an offer letter at on of Target DC. She is muslim,wants to wear her hijab at work and was wondering if that has a place in a warehouse. Please share your experiences


New DC clothing policy is nothing covering the face. Hijabs are allowed but must not cover mouth or nose.


----------

